# Shadow Box



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

My Dad passed away on Monday:-( He's been very sick for years now. We found out a month ago that he had terminal cancer. It's been very hard for me and I'm extremely heart-broken. He is in a better place and is finally pain free but the thought of never talking to him is so hard. I wanted to share the shadow box I made for him. He served in the Air Force and was in Vietnam.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

a lot of history is lost with when parents go. best wishes Blue
sylvia


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

An absolutely lovely tribute. You must be very proud of your dad.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That is wonderful.  I'm so sorry to hear about your dad.  
deb


----------



## susie539 (Dec 31, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. It is a very beautiful tribute.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm sorry for you loss. You did a beautiful job on your shadow box tribute.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Your shadow box is wonderful.  I wonder if I can find enough of my Dad's stuff to make one.
Did your Dad see it before he passed away?  So sorry for your loss BEM.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Your shadow box is wonderful. I wonder if I can find enough of my Dad's stuff to make one.
> Did your Dad see it before he passed away? So sorry for your loss BEM.


No, he did not. I didn't even know he had those photos till we started going through his things..thank you!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. What a lovely tribute this shadow box is to your father.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your lost.

Be strong...


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

feel v sorry to hear that may GOD make special place for him in  heaven.
your effort is v sweet 
must say that  me impressed by your fathers personality .....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. Your tribute to your dad is wonderful, and I hope it will bring you a lot of comfort. I lost my dad 5 years ago, and it still seems strange to not have him around. I'll keep you in my prayers. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

devilmafia said:


> feel v sorry to hear that may GOD make special place for him in heaven.
> your effort is v sweet
> must say that me impressed by your fathers personality .....


Thanks you


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. Your tribute to your dad is wonderful, and I hope it will bring you a lot of comfort. I lost my dad 5 years ago, and it still seems strange to not have him around. I'll keep you in my prayers. Hope you don't mind.


Of course, its so hard when you lose someone for sure.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've lost my mother-in-law, my dad, my sister, and my father-in-law over the last 6 years, as well as my aunt last Sunday. (My mother passed away in '88, but I still think of her every day.) It's definitely tough when we lose those that we love.


----------

